# Hello from Finland!



## Lassi Tani (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi all! I just found out this forum a week ago, and I'm excited to be here! I live in Finland (it's so cold at this moment, I'm freezing).I'm new to composing with DAW and VSLs, thus this forum is like a wonderland to me. :D

I hope to learn and hopefully help also others.

Here's my Soundcloud site, if you're interested: http://soundcloud.com/sekkosiki


----------



## Tatu (Jan 16, 2014)

Morjens perkele!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 16, 2014)

No morjens :D:D


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jan 16, 2014)

Terve vaan meikäläisenkin puolesta.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 16, 2014)

Terve terve :D


----------

